# ¿Qué componente es este? Arranque de motor monofásico mediante TRIAC



## thevenin (Feb 3, 2009)

Muy buenas,

Este componente está en una ingletadora ViruTex Tm33L

Ingletadora:
http://www.bricolandia.es/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/virutex-tm33l-tronzadora-tm-33-l.gif

En la placa, hay un TRIAC BTA225, que tiene una tensión de disparo de 5V. Si le damos la 
tensión con una fuente de alimentación la placa da a la salida los 220VAC.

Sospecho que dentro tiene ¿Rectificador?, DIAC, Resistencia+Condensador para proporcionar
un arranque suave a la máquina.

No encuentro ninguna referencia en Internet sobre este componente.

¿Me podéis decir que es, para poder pedirlo?


Un saludo.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 3, 2009)

Digamos que el arranque suave lo raliza el triac. 
La pregunta sería ¿Donde se encuentra ese componente? Con ello puedes determinar la función que realiza.


----------



## thevenin (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola,

los cables de este componente van conectados al triac y a la alimentación, de hecho está físicamente al lado, encajado en unas guías de plástico.

La conexión es la siguiente:

Cable Negro a una pata del interruptor.
Cable Amarillo a la puerta del TRIAC
Cable Azul directo a VAC

El interruptor es un interruptor Omnipolar, con botones de paro (rojo) y marcha(verde).

Necesitas las dos manos para activar la máquina por seguridad.

Primero Pulsas el botón verde, pero no se clava, (el cual alimenta al componente y al triac) 
, a continuación aprietas un tercer pulsador que hace que el botón verde se clave gracias a un electroimán y se dispararía (que es lo que no hace porque -sospecho que- el componente está mal) el triac cerrando el circuito.

La placa no tiene nada más salvo un condensador, imagino que para compensar la inductancia de la bobina del motor.

El triac comprobado con una fuente funciona.

También he buscado algo en google, por Capax Holland, pero nada.

A última hora lo desarmo a ver que tiene, pero prefería no llegar a ese extremo.

Gracias.

Se sigue necesitando pistas.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 4, 2009)

Hola.  De seguro es un disparador del triac para que alaccionar el swich de arranque, este entregua potencia al motor en forma progresiva. Tiene regulacion de velocidad la maquina? o solamente un arranque suave?.
Prueba un contacto con esta gente que pareceria el fabricante.

http://www.capaxswitches.com/CustomerSupport/support_login.asp

Suerte y saludos.

Juan José.


----------



## thevenin (Feb 6, 2009)

Gracias Juan José, El Nombre.

La máquina tiene arranque suave, pero regulador de velocidad no.

De momento le cambié la placa entera de otra máquina que había por ahí.

Lo raro es que nadie haya visto este tipo componente antes.

No creo que Capax ni siquiera conteste, pero por preguntar nada se pierde. Si contestan lo comento.

Saludos.


----------

